# Von einem Server zum Anderen



## AndréS (11. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich habe meinen Server gewechselt und würde ganz gerne ohne großes Theater meine Daten mit nehmen, sprich Webseiten, MySQL eigentlich alles was mit ISPConfig zu tun hat 

Nun habe ich den neuen Server aufgesetzt und da läuft alles wunderbar. Nun wartet der neue auf die Daten. Wie kann ich das am geschicktesten transferieren?

Vielen lieben Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2011)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## AndréS (11. Mai 2011)

Beide der Version 3, vermutlich jedoch andere nach Komma stellen.

AndréS


----------



## Quest (12. Mai 2011)

Möglicherweise ist das etwas umständlich, aber ich mache das von meinem physischen Server in die virtualisierte Multiserverstruktur gerade so:

- Komplette Struktur mit Kundenkonten, DNS-Zonen, Webseiten, Mail-Domains und Accounts, FTP- / SSH-Zugängen auf dem neuen Server neu erstellen (deshalb so aufwendig, weil die Kunden von mir manuell auf die verschiedenen Systeme verteilt wurden)
- Kunden haben für alle genannten Accounts ein Initialpasswort bekommen, Rundmail an alle Kunden mit Link zum neuen Interface und der Anweisung ihre eigenen Passwörter wieder zu hinterlegen
- Sämtliche Domains auf den neuen DNS-Server umstellen, 1 Tag warten ob alles klappt
- MX Einträge, A Records für mail, imap, smtp und pop auf den neuen Mailserver umstellen, Maildaten packen, per SCP auf den neuen Server schieben und dort in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse unter /var/vmail entpacken (alter und neuer Server laufen bei mir unter Courier, da geht das)

Für den Umzug der Webseiten, jeweils jeder Kunde einzeln:
- Datenbanken mit möglichst identischem Usernamen und Zufallspasswort erstellen, Remotezugang für die IP des alten Servers aktivieren
- Webverzeichnis (ausgenommen logs, stats und error) packen und auf den neuen Server kopieren
- dort per grep nach dem Datenbanknamen suchen und in dem so aufgespürten Config-File das Passwort ausbessern
- auf dem alten Host mit mysqldump einen Dump von der Datenbank machen
- vom alten Host aus den Dump mittels mysql -u[username] -p -h [Adresse neuer Server] [Datenbankname] < filename_dump.sql den Dump in die neue Datenbank einspielen
- A Records auf den neuen Server stellen

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## AndréS (12. Mai 2011)

Moin Quest,

tja genauso habe ich das gemacht, aber leider ist sowas immer Fehleranfällig, daher hoffte ich, es gäbe eine Möglichkeit MySQL, Webdaten und Accounts zu sichern und bei der neuen Installation einfach einzuspielen.

Danke dir für ausführliche und abschreckende Anleitung  so macht das ja nicht wirklich Spaß 

AndréS


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich verstanden habe, möchtest Du doch nur einen Server umziehen und nicht mehere Server zusammenlegen? Das geht deutlich einfacher, die ISPConfig Versionen müssen dafür aber identisch sein, also erst alten Server updaten!

1) Inhalt der ispconfig db auf dem neuen Server sichern (für alle Fälle, falls was schief geht).
2) Die ISPConfig db vom alten Server auf den neuen Server kopieren.
3) Das komplette /var/vmail Verzeichnis auf den neuen Server kopieren. (Rechte und Eigentümer der Dateien beibehalten!)
4) Das komplette /var/www Verzeichnis auf den neuen Server kopieren. (Rechte und Eigentümer der Dateien beibehalten!)
5) Die "web*" User Zeilen aus /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow in die gleichen datein  auf den neuen Server kopieren. Nicht die ganzen Dateien kopieren, sondern nur die Zeilen!). das gleiche machst Du für die "client*" Gruppen in den group und gshadow Dateien.
6) Die vhost Dateien und Bind Dateien rüber kopieren und apache und bind neu starten.
7) Die mysql Datenbanken der Webseiten rüber kopieren und auch due user und DB records für die mysql logins kopieren.


----------



## AndréS (12. Mai 2011)

Okay wird gemacht. Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werde das nachher mal machen und austesten  Da der neue Server nur virtuell ist, kann ich bei Fehlern auch immer wieder zurückfahren 

Danke Till.

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (12. Mai 2011)

Schritt 6 und 7 machen mir ein wenig Kopf zerbrechen, wo finde ich die notwendingen Dateien?

Danke dir, der Rest hat schon so weit super geklappt 

AndréS


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2011)

Hängt von der Linux Distribution ab, die Du verwendest. Welche ist es denn?


----------



## AndréS (12. Mai 2011)

achso okay.

Das ist Debian

Danke

AndréS


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2011)

zu 6)

apache:

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled und /etc/apache2/sites-available

bind:

/etc/bind

zu 7) mysql datenbanken kannst Du z.B. mit dem Befehl "mysqldump" exportieren und dann mit dem Befehl "mysql" wieder importieren. Geht ggf auch mit phpmyadmin, wenn die Datenbanken nicht zu groß sind. Bzgl. der Rechte verwende ich immer phpmyadmin, ich exportiere die Zeilen der client User (und nur dieser usern, nicht den root User oder ispconfig User oder debian-sysmaint user mit exportieren) aus den mysql.db und mysql.user Tabellen und importiere sie danach in die gleichen Tabellen der neuen DB.


----------



## AndréS (12. Mai 2011)

Zu 6, super danke!!! Das hilft enorm.

Zu 7, aha 

Also das ich die Mysql übernhemen sollte habe ich gemacht. Via mysqldump habe ich die Komplette DB (über 700MB) gesichert und eingespielt. Alles gar kein Problem. Aber das mit den User verstehe ich nicht recht 

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (12. Mai 2011)

Ok die /etc/bind gibt es nicht 

Warum auch immer 

Ist schon komisch

AndréS


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2011)

Dann schau mal nach /etc/named


----------



## AndréS (22. Mai 2011)

Weder das eine noch das andere ist vorhanden. Weder beim neuen noch beim alten. Ich kann aber den bind9 installieren.

Zumal ich habe gerade alle Sachen übertragen gehabt (außer bind) wollte SSL bei der einen Webseite abschalten und die richtige IP setzen. Nach dem speichern brach apache2 zusammen.

Nun habe ich in der ispconfig.conf die alte IP adresse ausgetauscht mit der neuen. Das führte zu Konfilkten, darauf hin habe ich das auskommentiert und nun sagt er ohne weitere Meldung beim restart des Apache2 FAILED

Was denn nu los?

Danke dir

AndréS


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2011)

Poste bitte die apache Fehlermeldungen aus dem error.log


----------



## AndréS (23. Mai 2011)

Juppie, kein Problem.



> server1:/var/log/apache2# vi error.log
> (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/webby24.de/error.log.
> Unable to open logs
> (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/webby24.de/error.log.
> ...


das stand dort. Aber ich habe den einfach generell kopiert. Wobei mein FTP bei symbolischen Links immer ein Problem gemacht hat. Daher habe ich angefangen die nochmal zu kopieren und aufgepasst, dass die symbolischen Dateiverweise runtergeladen werden.

AndréS


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2011)

Symbolische Links müssen als symbolische links kopiert werden. Wenn sie in dateien umgewandelt werden, funktioniert das setup nachher nicht. Du transferierts die Daten am Besten mit folgendem Befehlen. Archiv auf dem alten Server erstellen:

tar pcfz www.tar.gz /var/www

dann das Archiv zum neuen Server transferieren und dort entpacken mit:

tar xft www.tar.gz

Kopier bitte zusätzlich nochmal alles in /var/log/ispconfig/httpd auf den neuen Server.


----------



## AndréS (23. Mai 2011)

Okay, ich mache das dann nochmal, entferne alle vorher kopierten Datein also /var/www und mache das nochmal.

Nun dauert das aber ein wenig. Melde mich wenn ich das alles durch habe.

Danke dir

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (23. Mai 2011)

Nabend,

so hier mal was komisches:


```
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld already running.
/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
```
habe nun alles kopiert wie gesagt und nun erstmal mysql gestartet, da bei Apache ein Fehler wegen SQL auftrat.

Okay, dank dem widerherstellen der ganzen alten Datenbank ist auch das alte Password wiederhergestellt wurde.
Nun hat ISPConfig ein problem, denn es kann sich nicht zur MySQL DB connecten 

Wo kann ich das PW von ISPConfig ändern?? Oder ist es was anderes?

Vielen Dank


----------



## AndréS (23. Mai 2011)

Okay, debian sys und ispconfig user haben nun das richtige Passwort. Habe das Paswort auf den neuen Server in die Datenbank geschmissen. Nun klappt alles soweit.

Nun ist nur noch ein kleines Problem übrig geblieben.



> [Sat May 21 19:14:47 2011] [error] [client 184.82.25.196] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind
> [Sun May 22 06:25:15 2011] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `intelligyscience.de' does NOT match server name!?
> [Sun May 22 07:52:16 2011] [error] [client 61.19.213.42] File does not exist: /var/www/IntelligyScience.de/web/w00tw00t.at.blackhats.romanian.anti-sec
> [Sun May 22 09:49:30 2011] [error] [client 80.84.63.167] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.test0
> [Sun May 22 12:30:36 2011] [error] [client 64.15.78.214] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind


Da war vorher ein Zertifikat geschaltet, das habe ich aber abgeschaltet und gelöscht. Tja, nun ist leider das Problem das er immer auf https springt und eben auch der Fehler oben im Log.

Danke dir

AndréS


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

In welcher Webseite oder welcher Software hast Du wo ein SSL Zertifikat gelöscht?


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Habe im ISPConfig das Zertifiakt gelöscht, vorher ssl abgeschaltet. Nachdem er mich dann immer noch weiter auf SSL geschoben hat (https bei der produktiv seite (also nicht ISPConfig) habe ich das SSL aus dem Order SSL gelöscht, habe aber noch Backup 
Weiterhin versucht er mich auf SSL zu schieben.

AndréS


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann liegt das Problem in der Anwendung bzw. dem CMS das Du in der produktivseite installiert hast und nicht in ISPConfig. Denn ISPConfig kann Dich garnicht auf auf https umleiten, außer Du hast irgendwelchen manuellen Rewrite Rules oder .htaccess dateien erstellt.


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Okay, stimmt das kann sein total vergessen 

Gut dann habe ich eine andere Frage, ich dachte ich hätte gestern was bei ISConfig gelöscht, weil ich die nicht brauchte. Direkt über das Programm, also nicht einfach so. Da gestern noch spät habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich das wirklich gemacht habe. Nun meine Frage, immer wenn ich den Apache starten will sagt er 



> apache2 start
> Starting web server: apache2apache2: bad user name web17
> failed!


Ich habe die Ordner wieder alle hergestellt die ich dachte gelöscht zu haben, ich sollte aufhören 5 Dinge auf einmal zu machen 
Ich weiß gerade nicht was das mit web17 zu tun hat.

DAnke dir.

AndréS


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du eine Webseite in ispconfig löschst, dann werden ja nicht nur die Dateien gelöscht ondern auch Linux system User gelöscht, Gruppen geändert etc. Du kannst also eine seite nicht einfach so wieder herstellen indem Du die Dateien zurück spielst, sondern Du musst die Seite dann neu in ispconfig anlegen und danach die Dateien in die von ISPConfig neu erstellten Verzeichnisse zurück kopieren. Sonst fehlen die System user (hier web17) und apache kann dann nicht mehr starten.


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Interessant, gut dann war ja alles richtig. Nur warum hat er dann Apache nicht einfach wieder gestartet. Der war weg mit der Fehlermeldung, dachte ihm fehlt der, aber anscheind auch nicht.

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein, dass der User immer noch da ist?

AndréS


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

Laut apache fehlt der User. Wenn du einen user zu viel hättest, dann wäre das ja egal, nur wenn eine User fehlt, kann apache nicht tsraten. Schau halt mal in /etc/passwd nach, ob dort der user web17 drin steht.


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Nein steht nicht drinne, nun wirds komisch   Bin gerade verwirrt. User ist nicht drinne. Kann er noch irgendwo stehen?

AndréS

Edit:

In der passwd- ist der user web17 drinne. Komisch


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

> Kann er noch irgendwo stehen?


Nein, dass ist die einzige User datei in Linux. Als Du das Web neu angelegt hast, hat es ja auch einen neuen User bekommen, denn Usernamen werden nicht wieder verwendet. hast Du vielleicht die alte vhost datei zurückgespielt und dabei die Datei des neuen webs überschrieben?


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich nicht, aber ich sollte nochmal nachsehen. Wo kann das alles stehen, dass er darauf hin will?

Was ist eigentlich mit der passwd-
?

Danke dir

AndréS


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

Schau mal in ispconfig auf dem optionen tab der Webseite nach, welcher Username dort steht.



> Was ist eigentlich mit der passwd-


Das ist ein backup der passwd datei, welches bei jeder Änderung angelegt wird.


----------



## AndréS (24. Mai 2011)

Der Apache funktioniert nicht, daher kann ich auch nicht drauf gehen, leider 

Was soll ich denn da machen?

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (25. Mai 2011)

So habe nun mal nachgesehen, ich finde nirgends einen Eintrag auf web17. Wo könnte denn noch was stehen? Mitlerweile fehlt ihm ein Ordner auch. Soll ich web17 einfach mal in die passwd eintragen? Wenn ja wie mache ich das?

Danke dir.

AndréS


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2011)

Nimm die Zeile aus der passwd- und trage sie in die passwd ein.


----------



## AndréS (25. Mai 2011)

Okay, genau das habe ich gemacht und die Ordner wiederhergestellt. KOmisch ist nun, es geht alles 
ABER web17 ist im ISPConfig wirklich weg. Aber als Ordner ist es noch da, was wohl soviel heißt wie "niewieder in ISPConfig löschen" 

AndréS


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2011)

Es macht in keiner Software Sinn, etwas zu löschen dass man nicht löschen will  das betrifft nicht nur ISPConfig.

Webs anzulegen und zu löschen läuft einewandfrei in ISPCondfig, mache ich täglich auf Kunden systemen und hat bei mir noch nie zu einem Fehler geführt.


----------



## AndréS (1. Juni 2011)

Moin Till,

stimmt, wollte das aber löschen, ich denke ich habe da wohl irgendwas verkehrtes gelöscht  Passiert wenn man alles zwischen Tür und Angel macht 
Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe.


Habe aber gleich wieder ein Problem und da ich denke, dass dies eine direkte Folge hiervon ist, schreibe ich das hier rein.
Ich kann nun keine Mails mehr empfangen. Ich habe mir gerade eine Testmail geschickt und Outlook ruft auch ab, es gibt aber keine Mails im Account und das kann nicht sein. Was ist denn da los?

DAnke dir

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (1. Juni 2011)

Moin und gleich noch was wo ich mir echt die Haare raufen könnte.

Nun sind alle Domains (jeder hat ein eigenes Web) nur auf ein Web. Wie als wenn das alles subdomians von diesem web wären.

Was geht nun ab?

Brauche deine Hilfe Till.

Danke dir.

AndréS


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2011)

Überprüf bitte das bei allen Webs entweder * oder aber die IOP ausgewählt ist. Du kannst * und IP nicht auf einem Server mischen, da apache sonst die Webs nicht zuordnen kann und alle Webs mit * sonst auf das erste Web bei dem eine Ip ausgewählt ist zeigen. Wenn dsa ok ist, dann entferne mal den namevirtualhost haken bei einer IP, speichere und setze ihn erneut.


----------

